# Beat it!



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Ich denke um der Langeweile entgegenzuwirken, habe ich mal diesen Thread eröffnet.
Ich präsentiere jetzt ab und an einen Fertig-Pc, aus ihrer aktuellen Werbung, den ihr hier im Forum schlagen sollt.
Damit könnte man klar verdeutlichen, das Media Markt mit überteuerten Angeboten daher kommt, und man da keine Pc's kaufen sollte.
Außerdem hoffe ich somit einen kleinen Teil zu Behebung der Langweile von manchen Forenbesuchern beizutragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spielregeln
Das Maximum aus dem jeweiligen Preisbereich rausholen
In jeder Hinsicht gleichwertig oder besser sein
Keine explodierenden Netzteile einbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es müssen alle Komponenten vorhanden sein, also wenn ich kein Gehäuse hinschreib, dann müsst ihr eins dazurechnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



02.03.2010 / Pc 1
03.03.2010 / Pc 2


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

1. Pc 

Packard Bell iPower I 9810 GE

Intel Core i7-860 
"Rasanter" 6144MB DDR3 "NoName" Speicher
"Riesige" 1500 GB (1000 + 500) Festplattenkapzität
"Gigantische Grafikkarte" HD5850 1024MB GDDR5 Speicher
DVD-Brenner
Netzwerkadapter 10/100/1000 MBit/s
Windows 7 64Bit HomePremium

Preis 999 Euro


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2010)

Geht nicht. So einen PC bekommt man nicht unter 1.000€, wenn man durchweg hochwertige Komponenten will. Selbst wenn man überall das günstig sinnvollste nimmt landet man mit Sicherheit bei 1.200€, kannst es ja mal durchrechnen.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Keine explodierenden Netzteile einbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schade, dann bin ich raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Geht nicht. So einen PC bekommt man nicht unter 1.000€, wenn man durchweg hochwertige Komponenten will. Selbst wenn man überall das günstig sinnvollste nimmt landet man mit Sicherheit bei 1.200€, kannst es ja mal durchrechnen.


verdammt du hast recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Naja, dasn 860er i7. 1156er Boards sind ja etwas günstiger als 1366er. Dann erübrigen sich auch 6GB RAM, weil man für die im Dual Channel Betrieb schlicht keine Verwendung hat... mal schaun... das weckt meinen Ehrgeiz... :S

http://www1.hardware...28357&agid=1300
http://www1.hardware...27745&agid=1305
http://www1.hardware...=23286&agid=891
http://www1.hardware...=27402&agid=699
http://www1.hardware...28689&agid=1004
http://www1.hardware...=28152&agid=689
http://www1.hardware...=28151&agid=689
http://www1.hardware...=28925&agid=240
http://www1.hardware...=27225&agid=631
http://www1.hardware...=28239&agid=185
~1180&#8364;

Sicherlich kann man irgendwo nochn bisschen was einsparen, aber nicht allzuviel. Und wenn, dann landet man auf dem Niveau der Peckard Bell Kiste.
Insofern: Asoriel hat Recht. ;D


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Für 1000 Euro bekommst das schon hin. Halt dann ohne 6 GB Ram und dafür dann aber vernünftige Komponenten.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Für so ein Spielchen geht man ned auf eine Händlerseite sondern auf eine Presivergleichsseite:

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-83514

Ich hab hier rund 200 Euro Spielraum. Da kann man jetzt bessere Sachen holen und auch die Versandkosten reinrechnen. Daher locker möglich.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Für so ein Spielchen geht man ned auf eine Händlerseite sondern auf eine Presivergleichsseite:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-83514
> 
> Ich hab hier rund 200 Euro Spielraum. Da kann man jetzt bessere Sachen holen und auch die Versandkosten reinrechnen. Daher locker möglich.



edit: Billigschrott


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Nö, geht nicht. Erstens muss ich ihn jetzt selbst bauen, was ein potenzieller Media-Markt-Kunde nicht kann. Und zweitens ist da jetzt die gleiche Scheiße drin, wie im Media-Markt-Rechner. Wahrscheinlich hat jetzt sogar letzteres noch ein besseres Netzteil verbaut. Ich kauf mir doch keinen CoreI7 und häng ihn dann an ein Netzteil für 15 Euro.^^

Nur mal so als Beispiel. Das Mainboard ist auch vom billigsten.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, geht nicht. Erstens muss ich ihn jetzt selbst bauen, was ein potenzieller Media-Markt-Kunde nicht kann. Und zweitens ist da jetzt die gleiche Scheiße drin, wie im Media-Markt-Rechner. Wahrscheinlich hat jetzt sogar letzteres noch ein besseres Netzteil verbaut. Ich kauf mir doch keinen CoreI7 und häng ihn dann an ein Netzteil für 15 Euro.^^
> 
> Nur mal so als Beispiel. Das Mainboard ist auch vom billigsten.



Egal hauptsache es kostet nur 15!!!!! euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2010)

naja, die 200&#8364; müsste man wohl komplett ausreizen, selbst dann würde es kaum hinhauen.

Folgende Kritikpunkte:
-Kein Gehäuse 
-Kein Zusammenbau
-IDE-Laufwerk
-620W-NT für 14&#8364;, nicht im Ernst?
-lahme Festplatte
-Ram mit 1066MHz/CL9?
-absolutes Billigboard, welches nur 2 von den 3 ausgesuchten Ramriegeln aufnehmen könnte

Insgesamt nicht besser als ein OEM-PC. Hier geht es nicht darum, Schrott mit Schrott zu vergleichen, sondern etwas besseres zu konfigurieren. So aber sicher nicht.

dazu kommt, dass alle bis auf 3 Produkte aus England kommen. Ich weiß nicht wie es mit dem Versand steht, aber günstig sicher nicht.

Fazit: Geht also doch nicht.

edit: Und Klos war schneller.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Und Klos war schneller.



haha


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, die 200€ müsste man wohl komplett ausreizen, selbst dann würde es kaum hinhauen.
> 
> Folgende Kritikpunkte:
> -Kein Gehäuse
> ...



MMMPH

ICH SAGTE DOCH: KEINE EXPLODIERENDEN NETZTEILE!
*beömmel


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Das explodiert net, erst raucht es, dann brennt es, mehr net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Netzteile können sich durchaus mit nem Knall verabschieden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Ja schon, das war eher so gemeint weil er sagte keine explodierenden NT's und jmd linkt eins für 15€, nach dem Motto, es sxplodiert net, es brennt nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Da sieht man echt wieviel Ahnung ihr von der Materie habt aber naja:
http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-83549
Alles Markenprodukte, Gehäuse dabei und Mainboard kann auch 3 Riegel fassen.

In DE hat man 100 Euro für Zusammenbau und Versand in Österreich 70 Euro.


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Gehen die Geizhals-Links nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Gehen die Geizhals-Links nur bei mir nicht?



Tschuldigung mein Fehler, jetzt sollts gehn! (der andere Link existiert nicht mehr)


----------



## Rethelion (2. März 2010)

Ah jetzt gehts; sieht doch im Groben nicht schlecht aus, aber trotzdem nicht wirklich perfekt.
Das Gehäuse ist billig(ok wenns nur seinen Zweck erfüllen soll reichts), das Netzteil würde ich freiwillig nicht verbauen und das Mainboard sieht für mich nach einem OEM-Board mit minimalster Ausstattung aus; ich wusste gar nicht dass es auf modernen Boards noch einen Parallel-Anschluss gibt^^
Und eine Green-Festplatte würde ich als Systemplatte niemals verbauen, da schneidet man sich nur ins eigene Fleisch.

Naja schlechter als der Media ist er auf alle Fälle nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Ja, nun hast du ja auch die Komponenten verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuvor hattest du ein anderes Mainboard. Ich denke nicht, daß Asoriel blind ist. Hab selber nicht auf die Ram-Slots geachtet. Aber es war zuvor ein Foxconn. Und den Preisbereich hab ich noch im Kopf. Und da gibt es genau zwei, die ich bei Geizhals finde und die haben alle nur zwei Ram-Slots.

Außerdem hast du jetzt auch anderen Ram, sowohl von der Marke her, als auch von der Taktung. Und ein anderes Netzteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Marken hast du eigentlich immer. Nur weil es ne Marke ist, ist es noch lange nicht gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein Tipp beim Netzteil: Das hat ne hohe Gesamtwattzahl, aber nur eine 12V-Leitung mit 18 Ampere. 12 x 18 sind 216 Watt auf der 12V-Leitung. Das mit einer ATI 5850 und einen CoreI7? Wünsche gutes Gelingen. ^^



Rethelion schrieb:


> ich wusste gar nicht dass es auf modernen Boards noch einen Parallel-Anschluss gibt^^



Ein Parallel-Bus ist doch immer vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blut und Donner (2. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Tschuldigung mein Fehler, jetzt sollts gehn! (der andere Link existiert nicht mehr)



Die Festplatte is immernoch ein Witz.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Bevor ich die Hardware an das Netzteil hänge werf ich sie lieber ausm Fenster. :S Der Effekt ist der gleiche...
Die Festplatte wurde ja genannt. Gehäuse ist immer ne Frage des Geschmacks, aber 900&#8364; Hardware in nem 19&#8364; Case... würde mir nicht ins Haus kommen. Man kann natürlich hier und da rumfuchsen, aber ganz ehrlich die Kiste würde ich mir so nicht hinstellen. Davon abgesehen: Was du an Einzelkosten sparst verballerst du dreifach durch den Versand, es kommt immer besser sich die gleichen Komponenten bei allen nennenswerten PCs rauszusuchen und dort dann das billigste zu nehmen. Kreuz- und Querbestellen verursacht nur 1954059 Mails, drölf Einzelabbuchungen, drölf Rechnungen Zwecks Garantie und 4fache Versandkosten.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, nun hast du ja auch die Komponenten verändert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo einige hab ich getauscht. So hatte ich vorher das Gehäuse schlicht vergessen und bei dem Mainboard ist mir nicht aufgefallen (weil ich an sowas ned mal gedacht hatte), dass da nur 2 Slots drauf sind.

Und nur weil keine marke drauf ist, ist es ned automatisch schlecht. In kaum einen OEM Pc wirst du Markenware drinnen haben, darum sind ja die Preise "so tief".

@ Netzteil: Wie gesagt du hast noch immer hundert Euro Spielraum.

Die Frage war außerdem nicht ob jmd die so verbauen würde oder nicht, sondern ob man drunter kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Naja, drunterkommen kann man vermutlich immer aber ist das dann auch ne Alternative zu den Komplett-PCs? Imo nicht. Dann kann ich mir aber auch das zusammensuchen sparen und direkt im Mediamarkt kaufen.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2010)

Ach nimm lieber das, bestimm "HIghend SILENT" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick



Greeki schrieb:


> In kaum einen OEM Pc wirst du Markenware drinnen haben, darum sind ja die Preise "so tief".



Naja hast du schon, meist aber nur CPU und GPU, ganz selten mal die Festplatte.

sonst immer nur Drölf GB "Marken Arbeitsspeicher" Klar und wieso schreib man dann beim "Marken Arbeitsspeicher" net die Marke dazu :>


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Die Festplatte is immernoch ein Witz.



Du kennst den Unterschied von 5400 und 7200er Platten? Ich schon und du merkst ihn beim zocken genau gar nicht.
Theoretisch müsste das Netzteil genug Saft hergeben: http://www.hardware-mag.de/artikel/grafikkarten/sapphire_radeon_hd_5850_unter_der_lupe/14/
Aber hab stolze 11 Euro draufgepackt und ein andres Netzteil eingebaut.


_Naja, drunterkommen kann man vermutlich immer aber ist das dann auch ne Alternative zu den Komplett-PCs? Imo nicht. Dann kann ich mir aber auch das zusammensuchen sparen und direkt im Mediamarkt kaufen._

Wieso sollte es keine Alternative sein? Den Zusammenbau macht zumindestens in Österreich jeder Händler für einen kleinen Obolus.

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/iPower-I-9810GE-Packard-Bell,news-244057.html
Siehe unten dort ham sie auch einen PC zusammengestellt und kommen billiger davon.



Nebola92 schrieb:


> sonst immer nur Drölf GB "Marken Arbeitsspeicher" Klar und wieso schreib man dann beim "Marken Arbeitsspeicher" net die Marke dazu :>



Dir ist bewusst, dass meistens eh alles "vom selben" kommt? Manche Firmen haben eigene Firmen(sparten) die eben unter anderen Namen das selbe Zeug billiger verkaufen. Andere wiederum haben Firmen die ihr Edelsortiment repräsentieren, siehe Dell - Alienware.


----------



## Kyragan (2. März 2010)

Du musst kein Netzteil mit 12Millionen Watt nehmen, sondern eins mit dicker/n 12V Rail(s). Vor allem aber muss die Spannungsversorgung stabil sein und obendrein, falls das Ding mal durchbrennt, auch entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen vorhanden sein. All das spreche ich diesen Billigdingern mindestens teilweise ab.
http://www2.hardware...=27970&agid=240
Siehste den Unterschied? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was RAM angeht ist das so ne Sache. Am Ende sind zu 90% eh die gleichen Speicherchips. Interessanter ist da die Schaltung und das PCB und ob eventuelle Heatspreader vorhanden sind. Im Normalbetrieb wird man keinen Unterschied spüren, wenn man overclocken will schon eher.


----------



## Greeki (2. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Du musst kein Netzteil mit 12Millionen Watt nehmen, sondern eins mit dicker/n 12V Rail(s). Vor allem aber muss die Spannungsversorgung stabil sein und obendrein, falls das Ding mal durchbrennt, auch entsprechende Schutzmaßnahmen vorhanden sein. All das spreche ich diesen Billigdingern mindestens teilweise ab.
> http://www2.hardware...=27970&agid=240
> Siehste den Unterschied?
> 
> ...



Jo und selbst das Lowteil müsste genug Power haben, da eine 5850er ned soviel frisst wie man denkt. Die Schutzmassnahmen sind schön und gut, sind nur in keinem Fertig PC vorhanden.
Du brauchst mir nicht erzählen was gut ist, ich bau mir seit 10 Jahren selber Rechner und hab auch schon mehr als genug zusammengebaut für Familie/Freunde. Ich persönlich benutze immer gute Netzteile, aber hier gehts ned darum was es für tolle Sachen gibt, sondern wie man diesen PC nachbauen kann und man gleichzeitig Geld spart. Das selbe gilt für den Ram, das Mainboard und auch das Gehäuse. Es hat zu funktionieren, weiviele Extras etwas hat ist völlig belanglos.

Und ums overclocken gehts hier einfach nicht. Du wirst den 0815 Aldi/MM/Saturn PC nicht overclocken.


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2010)

Das Netzteil hat 216 Watt auf der 12V-Leitung. Und das ist entscheidend. Da bringt dir die Gesamtleistung überhaupt nichts. Mit nem Enermax Pro82 425 Watt könntest du das Ding betreiben. Das hat aber auch 2 12V-Leitungen mit je 22 Ampere. Mit diesem Netzteil wird der PC nicht laufen. Wenn es blöd läuft ist er sogar Schrott, sobald du ihn in Betrieb nimmst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> aber hier gehts ned darum was es für tolle Sachen gibt, sondern wie man diesen PC nachbauen kann und man gleichzeitig Geld spart.



Was aber nicht impliziert das billigste vom billigen verbauen zu müssen, um den "Geiz ist geil"-Wettbewerb zu gewinnen. Es sollte imo um sinnvolles sparen gehen und dazu gehört ein 20€ Netzteil, dass nichtmal theoretisch die Leistung erfüllt die für den Rechner benötigt wird, eben nicht. Ich würde nie auf Teufel komm raus Billigstware verkaufen. Wenn es darum geht den OEM-PC "zu besiegen", dann doch vor allem in Sachen Qualität bei einem in etwas gleichem Preis. Preis-Leistung ist das Stichwort und nicht Sparen wo geht. Besonders nicht am wichtigsten Teil von allen.


----------



## Greeki (3. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Netzteil hat 216 Watt auf der 12V-Leitung. Und das ist entscheidend. Da bringt dir die Gesamtleistung überhaupt nichts. Mit nem Enermax Pro82 425 Watt könntest du das Ding betreiben. Das hat aber auch 2 12V-Leitungen mit je 22 Ampere. Mit diesem Netzteil wird der PC nicht laufen. Wenn es blöd läuft ist er sogar Schrott, sobald du ihn in Betrieb nimmst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der schmiert dir maximal im 3D Betrieb ab und selbst da nicht immer. Erst bei wirklich großen Herausforderungen würde der Saft nicht mehr ausreichen. Abgesehen davon ist es eh obsolet du hast mehr Geld zur Verfügung kannst ein besseres kaufen und Problem gelöst: Der MM PC ist locker zu schlagen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Darum gehts doch. Was bringt es mir, wenn ich voller Freude mit dem neuen PC Crysis starte und sich im ersten Level meine komplette Hardware mit nem lauten PUFF und Gestank sang- und klanglos ins elektronische Nirvana verabschiedet?


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2010)

Ich schau mal, ob ich morgen nen Thread hier aufstöbern kann. Der ist noch nich sonderlich alt. Da hatte auch jemand ein 550 Watt Netzteil mit nur einer 12V-Leitung mit 17 Ampere. Da hing aber auch etwas weniger dran.
Der PC lief nicht an. Nach Austausch des Netzteils war das Problem gelöst. Die 12V-Leitung ist die wichtigste. Da muss Saft drauf sein. Die Gesamtleistung wird völlig überschätzt. Die Spitzen würden bei dem Rechner vielleicht so bei 320 Watt liegen. Ansonsten sollte es sich unter Last so bei 280 Watt einpendeln. Vielleicht auch weniger. Ein Enermax mit 425 Watt würde das also locker stemmen. Da könnte man sogar ne 5870 dranhängen.

Aber bei diesem Netzteil wäre meine Einschätzung nach wie vor, daß der PC erst garnicht anläuft. Und wenn doch, dann bist du sowas von im ungesunden Bereich, daß es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis dir das Ding abraucht.
Und das könnte bei einer ATI5850 nebst 860er Lynnfield dann ziemlich bitter werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ist ja nun auch egal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hau mich jetzt auf jedenfall in die Falle. Wünsche wohlige Nachtruhe.


----------



## Greeki (3. März 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Darum gehts doch. Was bringt es mir, wenn ich voller Freude mit dem neuen PC Crysis starte und sich im ersten Level meine komplette Hardware mit nem lauten PUFF und Gestank sang- und klanglos ins elektronische Nirvana verabschiedet?



Du bist überhaupt der beste... jetzt kommst du mit Preis/Leistung? Welcher **** kauft dann ein i7 System? Leg 10 Euro drauf dann hast du die selben features und Sicherheiten wie beim OEM Pc. Leg 100 Euro drauf und du bekommst ein wesentlich besseres System in dem die 5850er das schwächste Glied ist. http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-83569

Der Rechner springt an... Schau dir an was ne 5850er im Desktop Betrieb zieht. Selbst Dalaran Idlen dürfte noch drinnen sein, erst dann wird der Saft knapp. Quelle PCGH Wattmessungen.


----------



## Klos1 (3. März 2010)

Erst mal in den Desktop kommen. Beim einschalten gibt es erstmal saftige Spitzen. Da hat es mir damals, als ich mal nen Multimeter von der Schule mitgenommen habe, schon fast den Vogel rausgehaut.
Im Desktop-Betrieb braucht die 5850 natürlich nicht viel. Aber das kann ja nicht Maßstab sein. Interessant ist immer nur der maximale Verbrauch und genau das muss das Netzteil hergeben. Und eben auch kurzzeitige Spitzen.
Die Spitzen, die ich damals beim booten gemessen hatte, die hab ich dann später selbst unter Last nicht mehr hinbekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde dann mal wieder ne aktuelle Messung machen, wenn die GTX480 verbaut ist.^^

Achja und wieso ist der AMD 965 eigentlich besser, als ein CoreI7 860? Eigentlich ist er schlechter. Gut, in Spielen meist nicht so, außer sie skalieren mit SMT. Aber unterm Strich hat der 860 trotzdem mehr Rechenleistung. Ein AMD ist dafür kein Ersatz. Zumindest nicht uneingeschränkt.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> Du bist überhaupt der beste... jetzt kommst du mit Preis/Leistung? Welcher **** kauft dann ein i7 System? Leg 10 Euro drauf dann hast du die selben features und Sicherheiten wie beim OEM Pc. Leg 100 Euro drauf und du bekommst ein wesentlich besseres System in dem die 5850er das schwächste Glied ist. http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-83569
> 
> Der Rechner springt an... Schau dir an was ne 5850er im Desktop Betrieb zieht. Selbst Dalaran Idlen dürfte noch drinnen sein, erst dann wird der Saft knapp. Quelle PCGH Wattmessungen.



Was hat das mit Preis-Leistung zu tun, wenn ich sage dass die Kiste egal wie billig sie ist vordergründig erstmal einwandfrei funktionieren muss? Und genau das wäre nicht der Fall.


----------



## Greeki (3. März 2010)

Stimmt eventuell könnten die Spitzen es wirklich vermasseln, aber in den Desktop kommst du sicher, einfach der Graka keinen extra Strom geben. Und ja das geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bringen tuts natürlich nichts.

_Achja und wieso ist der AMD 965 eigentlich besser, als ein CoreI7 860? Eigentlich ist er schlechter. Gut, in Spielen meist nicht so, außer sie skalieren mit SMT. Aber unterm Strich hat der 860 trotzdem mehr Rechenleistung. Ein AMD ist dafür kein Ersatz. Zumindest nicht uneingeschränkt._

Wo hab ich erwähnt, dass er besser ist? Er ist besser im P/L mehr nicht. Darum gings ihm ja gerade. i7 Systeme hören sich nett an, sind aber einfach zu teuer.


----------



## Independent (3. März 2010)

> i7 Systeme hören sich nett an, sind aber einfach zu teuer.



...und nutzlos


----------



## Rethelion (3. März 2010)

Greeki schrieb:


> http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-83569


Bis aufs Mainboard wäre der Rechner in Ordnung; das Asus ist überteuert und es gibt besseres zu einem günstigerem Preis.

Btw. finde ich den Thread irgendwie unsinnig; einen OEM-Rechner preislisch zu schlagen ist doch auch ein Schmarn, da kann man fast nur irgendwo Abstriche machen.


----------



## Kyragan (3. März 2010)

Independent schrieb:


> ...und nutzlos



Mit Pauschalaussagen wär ich immer sehr vorsichtig. Es gibt genug Anwendungen die nen i7 auslasten können. Dass diese nicht von jedem Heimanwender genutzt werden steht zwar auf nem anderen Blatt, aber nutzlos ist ein i7 deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Blut und Donner (3. März 2010)

Diesmal wirds leichter:
Pc 2
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
2TB HDD (1+1)
4096 MB DDR2 RAM
"NVIDIA Grafik" (GT 220 mit 1024 MB VRAM)
DVD Brenner
10/100/1000 Netzwerkkarte
Windows 7
Preis: 599 Euro

(Der is aktuell, oO)


----------

